# DIY Putting Green



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

At my old house, I built a small putting green in my backyard. It is actually pretty cheap and easy, all you have to do is take 15min to an hour out of your day and be patient.

I first started by setting my mower to the lowest setting and mowed the green in the spot I wanted it. Which was over at the end of the yard so I had the most distance to chip.



Then I went over it with a string trimmer to get it even shorter then I mowed it with an old reel mower from the 40's/50's. It could get down to a bit under 1/2 inch. Then I would go over it with a roller that weighed about 90lbs.



After mowing and rolling it for about 2-3 weeks this is what It looked like





I later Decided that the green wasn't big enough so I expanded by doing the same thing I did in the beginning.





The green was very bumpy so I had to do some topdressing to bring up the low spots using some play sand from Home Depot.



Now you just have to mow and roll the green every day or two to maintain it.







Here Is a close up view of the grass, the first picture is a few weeks after the green was first cut and the second one is about a month and a half later.





If you have any questions feel free to ask them.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Very cool idea and much cheaper for sure. How big is the area?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it. There are a few TLF members who've put one in.


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Very cool idea and much cheaper for sure. How big is the area?


The green was about 150 sqft, enough to hit it from 15-20 yards away


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Interesting idea - I really like it!!

Might have to give this a try in the spring... :nod: :nod:

Been wanting one for a few months now.


----------

